# Cablebox incompatibility



## Ron Montecalvo (Mar 4, 2010)

I have recently had a FIOS Verizon system installed and now find that I can not timer record from my Sony VX530 DVD/VCR unit. The cable box is a Verizon QIP2500-3. It appears that there is incompatibility between the cablebox and the recorder tuner. Is there a way to upgrade or change the tuner in the recorder?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

have you tried asking the dealer where you purchased or visited the manufacturers site and and asking questions ? 

I can't believe, although these days anything is possible, that the fault is with the tuner. It's more likely that it will be the firmware that doesn't support what you want to do. The firmware stipulates what can and can't be done in both units.


----------

